# NEW YORK | 143 Madison Ave | 21 fl | Pro



## LondoniumLex (Aug 2, 2014)

http://therealdeal.com/blog/2015/05/12/kahen-properties-plans-21-story-kips-bay-building/

This blasé building is sandwiched between to beautiful ones. This is diagonally across the street from both 15 E 30th/126 Madison and from 172-176 Madison. This area is seeing a lot of new construction.


----------



## Muhamed Kranisqi (May 12, 2015)

:cheers:


----------



## Vertical_Gotham (Mar 1, 2013)

*DOB*
http://a810-bisweb.nyc.gov/bisweb/JobsQueryByNumberServlet?requestid=1&passjobnumber=121193065&passdocnumber=01

*210'
21 floors*

Architect on Record
Stephen B. Jacobs


----------



## LondoniumLex (Aug 2, 2014)

SBJ is designing a tower on 33rd behind the ESB. I hope he comes up with something decent.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

This belongs in the general urban developments section as it does not comply with the 100m / 300ft minimum for this section.


----------

